

The Ten Commandments of Egoless Programming - coderdude
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/download-the-buildercom-ten-commandments-of-egoless-programming/1045782

======
koopajah
This has already posted twice last month and seems to be a copy of
[http://gala4th.blogspot.com/2009/11/ten-commandments-of-
egol...](http://gala4th.blogspot.com/2009/11/ten-commandments-of-egoless-
programming.html) Edit: but still worth to read if you missed it before

